# [Disque Dur] Partitions disparues ? / DD mort ?

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

J'avais un disque dur que j'utilisais précédemment avec mon pc fixe, mais je l'ai "transformé" en disque dur externe.

Les premiers jours, aucun problème rencontré.

Mais, depuis aujourd'hui, quand je le branche, il ne me trouve aucune partition :

```
[ 2085.705888] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[ 2085.857483] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2085.875777] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[ 2085.875946] usb-storage: device found at 7

[ 2085.875949] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[ 2090.874067] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

[ 2090.876419] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[ 2090.876695] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[ 2090.877738] usb-storage: device scan complete
```

```
animatrix@gentoo ~/Documents/ $ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
```

Et rien de plus !

Le DD est composé de deux partitions : une en FAT 32, et l'autre en Reiser4.

J'ai donc essayé sous Windows, histoire qu'il me reconnaisse au moins la partition en FAT 32 et rien !!

Est-ce la mort du disque ou autre chose ??

Merci

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu as essayé de lancer un testdisk dessus pour essayer de récupérer ta partition ?

Par contre pour savoir si il est vraiment mort le mieux est d'utiliser un utilitaire (tu dois pouvoir en trouver un sur le site du fabricant de ton disque dur).

----------

## zoltix

J'ai eu le prob et je l'ai résolu grâce a ce cd....et testdisk  car j'avais bad sector....

[url]

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

[/url]

----------

## Animatrix

Mon dmesg me donne :

```
[  585.443764] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[  585.605589] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  585.606622] scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  585.606815] usb-storage: device found at 7

[  585.606826] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  590.601833] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

[  590.602874] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[  590.602915] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[  590.603314] usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Mon /var/log/messages :

```
Jan  8 07:31:01 gentoo ivman: Nouveau device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_JMicron_USB_to_ATA_ATAPI_Bridge_152D203380B6_0_0

Jan  8 07:31:01 gentoo ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_JMicron_USB_to_ATA_ATAPI_Bridge_152D203380B6_0_0 est le device /dev/sdb

Jan  8 07:31:01 gentoo ivman: Le device /dev/sdb ne peut être monté car il ne s'agit pas d'un volume.

Jan  8 07:31:01 gentoo ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_JMicron_USB_to_ATA_ATAPI_Bridge_152D203380B6_0_0 n'est pas monté, ni par Ivman ni par quelqu'un d'autre...

Jan  8 07:31:01 gentoo ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_JMicron_USB_to_ATA_ATAPI_Bridge_152D203380B6_0_0 est le device /dev/sdb

Jan  8 07:31:01 gentoo ivman: Le device /dev/sdb ne peut être monté car il ne s'agit pas d'un volume.
```

Mais quand je de fais un fdisk, sdb n'apparait pas. De même avec lsusb.

Et quand je fais un testdisk, sdb ne s'y trouve pas.

Pourtant, il y a seulement 2/3 jours, tout était bien détecté.

Il y a-t-il encore une solution ?

----------

## Animatrix

J'ai une nouvelle erreur qui est apparu :

```
[  200.506461] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

[  200.627743] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  200.866219] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  201.096090] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

[  201.216033] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  201.446198] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  201.675909] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

[  202.095531] usb 1-1: device not accepting address 12, error -71

[  202.215468] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

[  202.635223] usb 1-1: device not accepting address 13, error -71
```

----------

## kwenspc

Essais ton boîtier usb avec un autre disque, ces erreurs sont parfois dues au bouzin usb lui même et pas le disque.

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu le même problème avec des clés USB, ma solution a été de modifier la config bios USB de "full high speed" en "full/half"

En espérant que cela soit aussi une solution pour toi.

A+

----------

